# How do I eat more?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> Does anyone else here eat whatever they want yet still consume significantly less calories then they are supposed to? I'm eating about a 1000 calories less than a guy my weight should be eating. I went to the doctor for a physical today and told her about that and she seemed concerned.


I got my blood tests back today and I think I'm suffering my malnutrition. My bun/creatine ratio is low ( 7 ). I think that may be the cause of all my problems like fatigue and trouble concentrating.

It doesn't help that I seem to have no sense of smell. I can smell strong things like rotten garbage and gasoline, but I never could smell the more delicate aromas. For me, eating is a chore. It's just a lot of trouble to get all that food out and spend half an hour chewing it up and then deal with all the dishes. Especially when I'm not hungry and I just don't care.

The internet says that social isolation can cause poor appetite. I'm sure being depressed doesn't help either. I always eat alone and never on any sort of a schedule. Like today, I got up went on the internet and now it's already noon and I haven't had anything to eat yet. If I force myself to have a big meal at lunchtime, then I feel full for the rest of the day and can't bring myself to eat anymore.

Does anyone else have trouble eating enough? What do you do?


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Only buy nutritious foods - fruits and vegetables. And take a daily multivitamin. And start caring, because prolonged malnutrition can have very serious consequences.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

stock up on some quick snacks and just eat them randomly during the day. i'm lazy with food too so that's what i do. if you think you're not getting enough calories, you can easily drink them instead and not worry about getting too full. fruit juices & soy milk are some healthy options. there's also peanuts & peanut butter that have a lot of calories but don't fill you up too much.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The trick to getting more cals in is to eat energy dense foods with little to no fibre. Diary products, eggs, meats, bananas smoothies etc.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I just eat when I'm hungry that's about it.
As far as eating more is concerned I don't see what's so hard.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm wondering this too. I eat when I'm hungry as well yet I'm still only 102 which is not good even though I'm naturally a small person. I used to be a healthier 115 but I have no idea how I can get back to that. I just had my blood drawn today so I'm hoping the results come in soon and if there's something wrong, I'll know. But I wish I could eat more and gain weight. I'm tired of everyone telling me to eat when I already do!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This isn't working. I've been forcing myself to eat more meals every, even when I'm not hungry. I've been going to the buffet in town and having about 3 plates per meal on average. It's been over a week and I haven't gained a single pound. How long is this supposed to take?


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I have appetite issues too, especially when I'm stressed or depressed (which is fairly often). I recently bought a powder weight gain supplement on amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Optimum-Nutri...3A1S/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1335467817&sr=8-5). it's kind of pricey but I also don't use it as often as the package recommends, just on days when I haven't eaten enough or I've worked out. I add half a scoop to a glass of milk and drink it in the morning, after my workout, or before bed, depending on how I feel. it doesn't taste too bad and I actually think it's been helping me bulk up a bit, plus I like knowing I'm at least getting some nutrients on days when I don't feel like eating much.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I don't get hungry any more.

But I found protein shakes (_not_ weight gainers) have helped not only keeping weight, but gaining a bit. I know I'm getting at least some protein.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

You need to sneak in the high calorie stuff that's still healthy - like avocados and nuts. I'm a chronic undereater as well. Eating is WORK for some of us. I do the protein shakes too.

And yeah, you're gonna have to eat when you're not hungry. Just shoving a handful of almonds or walnuts in your stomach in between meals is very do-able. Good luck.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Binge like a bulimic.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Same ehre...i am so skinny...n cant eat properly...my neighbour's daughter is 14 n she weighs exactly i do..


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Insanityonthego said:


> Binge like a bulimic.


If he can first become one =p

I'd recommend buy a weight gainer, something like this: http://www.iherb.com/Vitol-Russian-...Ice-Cream-Chocolate-Flavor-4-lbs-1812-g/11944


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Just eat more.... case closed


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Eat more ? stuff your stomach ? why ?

WHen u can eat all kind of nuts, seeds, just 30-50 grams and you're done, sh*t loads of calories in small volumes


----------



## sumonht1990 (Apr 29, 2012)

Eating more is not good for health at all. You can eat nutritious foods. Nutritious food are not foods those who cost high. If you exercise regularly then you can eat a little more so that you does not get tired. You your job is such that most of the you are sitting in the chair then you must control your diet, otherwise you must get fat and a ugly body shape. I repeat, eating more is not good for health at all.


----------



## sumonht1990 (Apr 29, 2012)

NatureFellow said:


> I just eat when I'm hungry that's about it.
> As far as eating more is concerned I don't see what's so hard.


I also. I like this habit. I never eat when I don't feel hungry, even not a ice cream. And I stop eating when my hunger remains, that is I dont fill my stomach. If one can practice this habit I can assure that he will get ride of many kinds of unexpected diseases.


----------



## sumonht1990 (Apr 29, 2012)

arnie said:


> This isn't working. I've been forcing myself to eat more meals every, even when I'm not hungry. I've been going to the buffet in town and having about 3 plates per meal on average. It's been over a week and I haven't gained a single pound. How long is this supposed to take?


I see! you are trying to rise your weight? Well. I guess you may be so slim. Do your girlfriends tease you? If you are so slim that you looks ugly then, only then you should plan to rise your weight. And then you must go to Gym and exercise regularly. You will get hungry and then you can eat more. It will help you to get a nice figure. Otherwise you will have a elephant type body.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

sumonht1990 said:


> I see! you are trying to rise your weight? Well. I guess you may be so slim. Do your girlfriends tease you? If you are so slim that you looks ugly then, only then you should plan to rise your weight. And then you must go to Gym and exercise regularly. You will get hungry and then you can eat more. It will help you to get a nice figure. Otherwise you will have a elephant type body.


I'm 6'3 170. I've lost 10 pounds in the last few months. I've been counting my calories and I found that I'm eating 1000 less than a man of my weight should be eating. When I told my doctor about this she seemed concerned so I've been trying to eat more but it's hard. Whenever I eat a lot at one meal I tend to skip the next one. I just don't seem to have any appetite for food.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Zerix said:


> If he can first become one =p
> 
> I'd recommend buy a weight gainer, something like this: http://www.iherb.com/Vitol-Russian-...Ice-Cream-Chocolate-Flavor-4-lbs-1812-g/11944


That looks _really_ shady. :blank


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

enzo said:


> That looks _really_ shady. :blank


Lol, whatever you say... all I know is that it works, and helps.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> I just eat when I'm hungry that's about it.
> As far as eating more is concerned I don't see what's so hard.


That's a nice and all but when u on certain meds that increase appetite,you may want to roll back that comment.


----------



## sumonht1990 (Apr 29, 2012)

arnie said:


> I'm 6'3 170. I've lost 10 pounds in the last few months. I've been counting my calories and I found that I'm eating 1000 less than a man of my weight should be eating. When I told my doctor about this she seemed concerned so I've been trying to eat more but it's hard. Whenever I eat a lot at one meal I tend to skip the next one. I just don't seem to have any appetite for food.


I see. Then I will not suggest you to eat any specific menu. You can eat whatever you feel taste and comfort. I repeat, go to gym or free exercise if you are not physically so weak. You will must feel hunger. Then you will feel comfort eating and it will really contribute to your health.


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

Healthy fats can help put on pounds ... olive oil, avocados, nuts. 6 small meals are easier to eat than 3 large meals. I've been having to force myself to eat more in order to gain weight. I lose weight when I'm stressed =/.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

sumonht1990 said:


> I see. Then I will not suggest you to eat any specific menu. You can eat whatever you feel taste and comfort. I repeat, go to gym or free exercise if you are not physically so weak. You will must feel hunger. Then you will feel comfort eating and it will really contribute to your health.


Nope. I don't feel true hunger until about 30 hours without food. Before that it's just stomach rumblings, not an urge.


----------



## fomor55 (May 7, 2012)

arnie said:


> Nope. I don't feel true hunger until about 30 hours without food. Before that it's just stomach rumblings, not an urge.


Have you tried working out? And I'm not talking weight-lifting at a gym. That can get really boring and you have to be really into it for it to form as a long-term habit. You should try intense interval training, total conditioning classes, boot camps, rec sports, etc. If there is nothing wrong with you health-wise, you should see your appetite increase greatly. After workouts like that, you need tons of food. If, after workout, you still have no appetite, I would get that checked out.

Some people's genetics don't allow for much weight gain or fat gain, there have been studies on it. I know people that eat total crap and look like they just got done running a marathon. All the fat and sugar they eat gets used up as energy instead of being stored as fat.

Eat a healthy diet. Include lots of vegatables in it. Also eat pasta, meats, eggs, foods with healthy fats that have been mentioned earlier in the thread (olive oil, avocados). Try finding a good and pure protein powder you can drink to boost your protein intake.


----------



## mvlgg (May 21, 2012)

arnie said:


> It's just a lot of trouble to get all that food out and spend half an hour chewing it up and then deal with all the dishes.


dude! I totally have that same thing where you can smell strong stuff, but the more delicate stuff I just smell nothing. the same thing with my taste, actually all my senses suck in some way or another. I have poor appetite. I remember when I was little I used to forget to eat all the time and my mom would remind me and be worried, but I would never get hungry. Nowadays I eat food because it taste good but I rarely get hungry. That made me laugh really hard though when I read that quote. You act like it's a punishment from God to have to eat and then the dish LMAO. I make other people wash dishes, but I understand because idk what I would do if I had to do that for a chore or something. That reminded me of something my sister said one day that my dad brought home a lot of food from the supermarket she said "omg all this food just makes me feel so pressured to eat" but she was seriously I don't know why I just thought of that, but it made me laugh. :boogie


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you tried Ensure or some other type of drink? They don't taste that amazing, but they do pack a ton of calories into a small bottle. My grandma had to drink it when she had cancer and was trying to gain weight. It seemed to help. 

Carnation Instant breakfast works great if you struggle with eating in the morning (I have had a problem with this at times). It doesn't taste too bad and you can get it down fast.


----------



## synonyms with anonymous (May 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> I'm 6'3 170. I've lost 10 pounds in the last few months. I've been counting my calories and I found that I'm eating 1000 less than a man of my weight should be eating. When I told my doctor about this she seemed concerned so I've been trying to eat more but it's hard. Whenever I eat a lot at one meal I tend to skip the next one. I just don't seem to have any appetite for food.


Then don't eat a lot at one meal. Eat small snacks throughout the day and eat calorie dense foods like nuts.


----------

